# FurFright 2011 photos



## miatajim (Oct 16, 2011)

I'm still uploading them, should be done in under an hour. Thanks to everyone for making my first FC a blast, best weekend I have had in a long time. Jim

http://miatajim.smugmug.com/Other/FurFright-2011


----------



## djraverfox (Oct 17, 2011)

uuuuggggghhhhh

I was so geared to go but god damn dollars got in the way.

Was almost set on doing an 8 hour train/bus ride and eating a whole bunch of adderol to make it through without a hotel.

x.x Next year *shakes fist*


----------



## Ben (Oct 18, 2011)

I took a good deal of photos myself, although you'll have to send me a friend request or be friends with any of the people tagged to see them (but there's like, 3 dozen people tagged, so surely you know one

Thursday & Friday
Saturday
Sunday

And then, my 25 minute fuck-long video, featuring performances from Matthew Ebel and Look Left, a Thriller Flashmob, and a whole lot of Reimeerkat dancing. Top notch shit right here.

[yt]ZoCi_QczjOc[/yt]


----------



## Blarmajin (Oct 18, 2011)

It won't let me access the pictures OR see what your username/profile is. :/ Can you either upload them to photobucket or flicker...?


----------

